# rb20det pinouts



## V8SHO (Sep 30, 2003)

anyone have a wiring diagram for the rb20det???? i am trying to do a swap this weekend and i really need the help.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

where's nx2000??


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

www.rb20det.com 

What kind oif wirign diagram do you need

www.meggala.com


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

nx to the rescue


----------

